

CleverScale, the 1st CDN PaaS - atg
http://foundershowcase.strutta.com/entry/197901

======
alexfo
I have access to the beta, and i could CDNize my site in a few clicks. And the
best is that it federates many different CDN providers, so that wherever my
users are in the world, they have realtime metrics to connect them to the
fastest CDN providers from their location. I have already seen 3 different CDN
from my web server logs

------
ripstevejobs
interesting, this is a more like a better thought version of 3crowd XDN,
diversity of partners they have benefits the end user and small emerging
providers. if this type of company exists for every service we purchase we
won't pay these huge amounts for basic services like CDN... You got my vote
guys.

